# Small Tortoises?



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

Are there any tortoises that don't get huge? Do any of them stay fairly small? Sorry if this is a dumb question. I really dont know alot about them but would love to learn!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome. Some species for sure stay real small.


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

Are they any that you would reccomend for someone who has never had one before? And do i need to have more than 1?


----------



## JohnathanO (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome, 

although I don't own any, I've heard good things about Russians or Greeks as beginner tortoises


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, thank you I will look into those kinds. I live in Florida, so would they like it better if I kept them in a cage outside on days that are warm?


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

Natural UV from the sun is great for a tortoise, and being outside they can get some exercise and the chance to graze on grass and weeds.


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome! So, do they have to eat live insects or live fish? Or can they just eat veggies and fruits?


----------



## JohnathanO (Apr 13, 2011)

It all depends on the type of tortoise, but for the most part the diets consist of grass, weeds, plants, leafy greens, veggies and fruit.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 13, 2011)

Its always best (for the tortoise's welfare) to set it up outside in a safe pen so it can live naturally, grazing on weeds and grasses and getting plenty of sun shine.

Russians are good beginner tortoises and they eat broad leaf weeds and grasses.

But read up on their care before you jump into owning one.

Here's a good place to start:

http://www.russiantortoise.org/care_sheet.htm


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you for the website. It has alot of good info on it. I definently wont jump into one right away. I would have to figure out who will take it when i die haha. Since they live forever. In the future I would def be interested in having one. That is a good idea with the playpen outside, then i wont loose it and it can also find bugs on its own


----------



## Jessicap (Apr 13, 2011)

HI and welcome to the forum. 
I love my Greek. He is full gown at 8 inches. He eats lots of romaine lettuce, edible flowers, spring salad mix, cactus fruit and pads. I also give him a treat now and then of fruit - loves strawberries. And I try to soak him daily in shallow warm water. 

Just read lots of info and ask lots of questions. You will get lots of great information from very knowledgeable people.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 13, 2011)

Mewr428 said:


> Are they any that you would reccomend for someone who has never had one before? And do i need to have more than 1?



Unless you want to breed them, a solitary tortoise is perfectly happy.

An excellent choice for a smaller tortoise is an Eastern Hermann's...easily tamed, very hardy, and will never get much over 9" long (females)/6" long (males). 

EDIT: Seeing as you're in Florida, you might also consider a redfoot or yellowfoot...somewhat larger, but not that much.


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

thank you for the info JESSICAP i appreciate it. Everyone on here has already given me so much information. lots of knowledge on here! So for a tortoise, they dont need much water? just to drink and then a "bath" every day?


----------



## JohnathanO (Apr 13, 2011)

Yup, a water dish for them to drink from, and I give my guys a daily bath in warm water


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

That seems so much easier, and cleaner than a turtle. thats awesome! Can they live alone? (what do they prefere?)


----------



## JohnathanO (Apr 13, 2011)

They are fine on their own, but you'll probably realize as many of us have, they are very addicting lol 

Once you get into a routine I find them very easy to care for.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

Most torts are very happy living alone, and like anything, the more you have the more you have to do, the bigger the enclosure will have to be and if they don't have the ability to graze constantly, the cost of feeding them. You have to consider a lot of things when owning a tort, and the more you have the more to consider.


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

I forgot about that, you have to basically double the living space when you add another "tort" lol thats a cute name that you guys call them =]
I can see how they can be addicting. I have 2 cats, and started out with one and would have many more if my boyfriend didnt stop me. i love animals. 

how many tortoises does everyone have on here?


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

If you look at the bottom of most forum members post they list the animals they have. Like mine says 1.0.1 sulcata. and it means I have one male zero females and one that I don't know the sex of. And Johnathan who posted befor me has quite a few tortoises.


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

ohhh i was wondering that that meant. thank you for the help! now for another dumb quesetion, how can i add that to mine and say what animals i have?


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

Mewr428 said:


> ohhh i was wondering that that meant. thank you for the help! now for another dumb quesetion, how can i add that to mine and say what animals i have?



On the top of you page click on user cp, then on the left of the next page under your profile click change signature and once you have it the way you want just press update.


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello and it's a pleasure reading your posts. If you go to the top of the page, you will click on your user cp by the logout button. Click on cp, then scroll down to user profile and click on change signature. From there, you can put your name and other information that you would like others to know about yourself.


----------



## JohnathanO (Apr 13, 2011)

If you scroll to the top of the page, under the site name, it says welcome Mewr428 , click "user CP" then on the left of the page it brings you to click "change signature" add in whatever u'd like there

EDIT: Oops guess a couple of people got to it before me, lol


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

thank you to everyone who answered the question lol. everyone on here is so helpful. i love it! i can tell that all of your animals are spoiled!

did i do mine right? i have a male cat, female cat, and female dog.


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 13, 2011)

For the dog, it should be 0.1.0 since Maggie is female (male is first, then female, then unknown sex).


----------



## JohnathanO (Apr 13, 2011)

almost got it


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay, i got it now =] thanks guys. Hopefully soon i can add a tortoise to the list =]


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 13, 2011)

They bring a great amount of joy to ones' life!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope to add a couple more when I get a bigger house..


----------



## JohnathanO (Apr 13, 2011)

> They bring a great amount of joy to ones' life!




They really do, I had knee surgery 2 and a half months ago, non weight baring for 3 months so I haven't been able to go downstairs to see my tortoises, and it kills me, I miss it so much. My mom and girlfriend have taken over the duties for now


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you guys treat them like children? Do they all have their own rooms? lol


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

They are a part of the family. My 5 year old Sulcata has a outdoor enclosure that he stays in year round, only comes inside if it snows. My hatchling has an enclosure in my room but once he's big enough he will have an enclosure outside as well.


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

Johnathan0: thats so sad that you cant see your little guys, cant they bring them up to you to see them? 

thats so great that everyone treats them like family. its so nice to hear about how loving everyone is towards their animals on here.


----------



## JohnathanO (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, I have 2 upstairs with me, and they bring the others up to me every so often, so that makes it a bit better.


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats good at least. Did the 2 come upstaires just to be with you, or are they normally up there?


----------



## JohnathanO (Apr 13, 2011)

1 is always up here with me, the other I brought up just to be with me  

I can't wait till the weather gets better so I can get them outside again. Its great to sit there watching your tort grazing away in the yard.


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah that sounds very relaxing to watch them. I just realized you are in Canada. It must be cold there. I will switch with you haha. come enjoy the 90 degree weather. what are your tort's names?

and anyone else that reads this, what are your tortoise's names?


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

My big one is named Vegas because I am originally from Las Vegas and my 2 month old hatchling is named Tejas, the spanish name for Texas..


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello and welcome,

I have several different Greeks and a couple of russians,
My Henri Testudo Greaca Greaca is small, they only grow to about 14/16 cm long, so are ideal for someone that hasnt alot of room.
They are pretty hardy little guys and easy to look after..


----------



## Squirtle Time (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a russian tort and males are only supposed to get up to 6-8 inches which is relatively small. Mine is about the size of a large fist. I love him and I would recommend getting the same, or a similar type, for a beginner. All of the research online and in beginner books I have done has said that they are very common as pets. Good luck!


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, i will def look into them. 
DALANO73: is your hatchling from one of your adult torts? Or did you adopt the little guy from somewhere else?


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 14, 2011)

What do you guys think of red footed tortoises?


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 14, 2011)

Mewr428 said:


> Okay, i will def look into them.
> DALANO73: is your hatchling from one of your adult torts? Or did you adopt the little guy from somewhere else?



My new hatchling was from a breeder that lives an hour away from me. I am not ready to do the breeder thing, I will leave that up to the experts..


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 14, 2011)

Mewr428 said:


> What do you guys think of red footed tortoises?



Redfoots do well in more humid environments, and, as you indicate living in Florida, could be a good choice for you...depending on where in Florida you live, as long as night temps are 60 degrees or above, adults can stay outside 24/7. Hatchlings and baby Redfoots, otoh, are best brought inside at night. 

Somewhat larger than the European tortoises I keep, but not so large as to be problematic (like a sulcata can be), they're colorful, and can, eventually be as personable as a Hermann's, if given patient TlC.


----------



## HLogic (Apr 14, 2011)

Red-footed Tortoises are attractive, personable and until recently, the most popular pet tortoise. There are lots of breeders, including several on this forum, offering different 'races' (geographic variations). Florida is an ideal location for them - hot & humid...


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 14, 2011)

is it hard to breed torts? my friend had 2 of them and she said they were constantly mating. 

unless its "florida winter" we always have a temp over 60 degrees

why arent the redfoots the most popular anymore? any reason?


----------



## firework (Apr 15, 2011)

This time of the year is a good time to start having a tort.

Greek, Herman's and Russian are pretty forgiving. I have a Greek, it's my first tort ever, and it's doing great.

The key points are: keep it warm, lots of sunshine, enclosure not too dry, soak often, varied food.

Since you've never had tort before, be prepared to spend lots of money (>$300) just on the basic supplies. 

But once you establish the setup, it's pretty low maintenance. I recommend you buy everything else before adopting the tort.

Don't be lured to buy the ones with amazing geometric shell patterns (the stars, etc) as they will not survive beginners and they will grow huge.


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 15, 2011)

oh wow, i will have to save up. I have never heard of the ones with star patterns. Is that natural?

I think when i get one i will get a Russian. It seems like everyone likes them and they are pretty kool looking.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi! I have a male Russian. I think they are a great beginner tort species--very friendly and forgiving to the mistakes you will make. They seem to be the easiest to find (most popular species?). As much research as you do (I did years), you will still have to adjust some things are learn based on your tort. We have a 6 x 3 enclosure for him indoors as its too cold & damp for him to get out much here. You don't need quite that big if its getting out regularly, but I wanted to give you some info in that a rabbit sized cage or an aquarium isn't ideal. In our next place he'll get the formal dining room all to himself! I would recommend finding a captive bred Russian over a year old. That way you are spared the very likely heartbreak of a hatchling (they are fragile). I would be prepared to spend any amount necessary to get the older captive bred tort (they may cost more than a hatchling or Petco type wild caught tort). 

Do keep in mind torts do not mix with cats or dogs. They can have 99 friendly encounters, and then time 100 the tort gets injured or even killed. We have seen too many sad stories here. Best case is to keep your tort in a secure enclosure all the time in a room away from the dog and cars, and when outdoors, have the dog in a separate fenced area. Never let your tort roam the house as its dangerous for them, especially with other pets. Also don't let your tort come in contact with dog poop because some of their meds and parasites can hurt the tort.

Look online on pet finder websites like Craig's list, tort rescues, the pound or animal shelters, and get in contact with breeders to see if they have any hold backs. Most torts hatch in spring & summer. Yes, I agree it can be very expensive to get set up...tort, enclosure, substrate, light fixtures, bulbs, food, vet check up (general health as well as a fecal test for parasites...many are loaded with these and need some meds to get rid of them), hides, food & water dishes, emergency fund for vet visits, etc. I'd say $1k is a good goal figure so you can make an indoor and outdoor enclosure and have a starter vet fund. They are such great pets though. We really think of our little guy as part of our family, our shell baby. 

Yes, commonly kept torts like an indian star or a leopard have some cool natural patterns. There are some even more rare ones that you don't see which I don't remember names for. You will also sometimes see some "defects" like split scutes (the "tiles" a tort has for its shell)....many think these area really cool (no they don't hurt the tort). A lot of the "prettier" ones aren't beginner torts, like pointed out. If conditions are ideal, you may see a couple clutches of eggs a year...depends on the tort couple, species, etc. A lot of things have to be correct to get fertile eggs that hatch though. I would start with one for a couple years and see how it goes. Its not a good idea to jump into a pair of torts...typically it isn't good for them...the male can constantly harass the female to the point they need to be housed separately. They aren't like humans in that they won't get lonely by themselves. In the wild, they graze solo until in the spring they come across a mate, do their thing, and then go off again on their own.

If you do have plenty of space and a redfoot appeals to you, they are an option. You said small tort though, and they aren't small (but not huge either). They are on the tougher side of the beginner range due to their high humidity requirement, but if it is mostly outdoors, it should be really good in Florida. I'm sure you see a lot of redfoots there. Keep in mind the redfoots you typically see are imported farmed ones. Not quite as bad as imported (wild caught), but not too much better. Its a personal choice. To me, my first choice is going though a breeder (I'm a big fan of supporting captive breeding, except for Sulcatas), then adoption (you do have to be prepared for more medical bills with these as often they have been mistreated and were wild caught to begin with)...wouldn't consider anything else. A captive bred tort doesn't guarantee healthy though--mine has already had three cases of two different kinds of parasites in his first couple years. Likely from his mother or shared housing.

Good luck! Have fun with the research, shopping, and eventually, choosing your new family member.


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tortoisenerd: thank you so much for the information. That was very kind of you to take the time to write all of that. You answered alot of questions that I had. I think when I finally get a tort, I will get a Russian. Ps I love your torts name. Did you name him or did he come with that name?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 18, 2011)

We named him. Got very lucky he turned out to be a male as temp-sexing is never 100%, and we got him from a (good) pet store who got him from a breeder, so high chance of them messing it up. We wanted something that started with a 't' so we could say Trevor Tortoise. hehe Glad I could help! I tend to write pretty long-winded posts most of the time...


----------



## Anthony00814 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would suggest a CB T. hermanni, (Hermann's Tortoise) they stay adequately small, are actual attractive, and are a part of the hardier tortoises. Most CB T. graeca (Greek Tortoises) are T. graeca ibera from Turkey and would aswell be a acceptable choice.


----------



## Mewr428 (Apr 26, 2011)

I love the name. And anthony, I will look into that


----------

